
Ask HN: Looking for resources or people who've implemented Bezos' API Mandate - cl42
The API mandate was something Bezos institute in the early days of Amazon to force all small teams to be more collaborative in a predictable way (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cio.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;3218667&#x2F;have-you-had-your-bezos-moment-what-you-can-learn-from-amazon.html).<p>I love the idea but am curious how it falls apart in practice or how people have actually implemented it in non-technical teams.<p>If you have resources or if YOU have seen this in action, I&#x27;d love to interview you for a blog post or essay!
======
mindcrime
Clickable link: [https://www.cio.com/article/3218667/have-you-had-your-
bezos-...](https://www.cio.com/article/3218667/have-you-had-your-bezos-moment-
what-you-can-learn-from-amazon.html)

